# Marrpio



## DPRESAS (Nov 7, 2001)

MARPPIO IS NOW UP AT WWW.GMPRESAS.COM AND WWW.MODERNARNIS.COM PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CHECK OUT THE SITE'S



                                                                        DEMETRIO PRESAS
                                                                           MARPPIO


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 7, 2001)

This should probably go into the Weblinks or organization forums, but I'm gonna leave it here for now, and move it later.

Nice site.  I'll do my traditional full critique over the weekend.


----------

